# Process to follow after receivingLMO



## MaRon (Apr 6, 2014)

We would like some help with regards to what process to follow after receiving Canadian LMO on our name. We live in South Africa. What now?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Firstly you must apply to Canadian Consulate in SA for a visa to come to Canada. Once received you can then fly to Canada and obtain your Temporary Work Visa at POE. You, of course, will need to present your Passport, Copy of the LMO and Job Offer.


----------



## Daisy81 (Mar 18, 2013)

My husband has received his LMO and can travel to Canada at any time to start work. He is British and I am South Africa and our son is South African but has a British passport as well. They told him that he can obtain his work permit at POE in Canada, but do I need to apply for a TRV before travelling to Canada because I am South African? What will happen if we travel with him to Canada? Am I supposed to apply in Pretoria and if so what paperwork do I need and how long does it take to process the application.

Could both of us apply in Pretoria at the same time or should he travel to Canada first to obtain work permit and start work and set up a home. After which I will apply in SA, I just need to know what will be the quickest way for us all to get to Canada so that he can start work.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You and your son need to get a visa to travel to Canada. I would suggest all three of you go to the Canadian Consulate with all your documentation including your husband's Offer of Employment and copy of the LMO.
I'm sure you'll all receive the travel documents then and there or shortly thereafter in the mail. 
As far as him traveling on his own and setting up home etc, that's entirely up to your personal preferences.


----------



## Daisy81 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you Auld Yin, so can we apply for visitors visa to travel to Canada and apply for the Open Work Permit upon our arrival at POE with my husband then?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Auld Yin said:


> You and your son need to get a visa to travel to Canada. I would suggest all three of you go to the Canadian Consulate with all your documentation including your husband's Offer of Employment and copy of the LMO.
> I'm sure you'll all receive the travel documents then and there or shortly thereafter in the mail.
> As far as him traveling on his own and setting up home etc, that's entirely up to your personal preferences.


Why would OP's son need to apply for TRV? She's indicated he holds a British passport, is that a new procedure?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You're right, I missed that.


----------



## Daisy81 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok, we were thinking of applying here in South Africa but is not sure how long it will take to get me an open work permit. Has anyone gone through this process as a spouse of a skilled worker?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Daisy81 said:


> Ok, we were thinking of applying here in South Africa but is not sure how long it will take to get me an open work permit. Has anyone gone through this process as a spouse of a skilled worker?


Please check here: Application Processing Times: Applications Processed Outside of Canada

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Daisy81 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you Animo

When applying for the TRV, is it wise to say that I will be visiting my husband and will be applying from Canada for my OWP? Or do I just say that I am going for a visit.....not sure what the normal process is for applying for an TRV in this scenario.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Daisy81 said:


> Thank you Animo
> 
> When applying for the TRV, is it wise to say that I will be visiting my husband and will be applying from Canada for my OWP? Or do I just say that I am going for a visit.....not sure what the normal process is for applying for an TRV in this scenario.


The question is: are you visiting or joining your husband in Canada?

You could apply for an open work permit from outside Canada, but it will take forever and, your husband will have to send you a copy if his work permit and other documents.

If you apply for TRV you can clearly indicate that you will be joining your husband here, but as visa national you require TRV.

When my co-workers relocated their relatives here, they obtained TRV and applied for OWP at the airport (POE).

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Daisy81 (Mar 18, 2013)

I will be joining my husband over there. I am just a bit skeptical about reasons for applying for the TRV as to avoid them knocking the application back and telling me to apply for the OWP before coming to Canada. So it will be okay to say that I will be joining my husband and will be applying once inside Canada as to avoid being separated for months as a family.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Daisy81 said:


> I will be joining my husband over there. I am just a bit skeptical about reasons for applying for the TRV as to avoid them knocking the application back and telling me to apply for the OWP before coming to Canada. So it will be okay to say that I will be joining my husband and will be applying once inside Canada as to avoid being separated for months as a family.


That's a decision y'all have to make.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Daisy81 (Mar 18, 2013)

MaRon said:


> We would like some help with regards to what process to follow after receiving Canadian LMO on our name. We live in South Africa. What now?


Hi MaRon

So how did you go about getting your Canadian visa? Did you apply for a visitors visa?


----------

